# Trudnoća i porod > Nakon poroda >  jel normalno??

## ana-blizanci

ma recite vi meni nešto: prvu mengu sam dobila 19.9., drugu 15. 10. a sada me već drob užasno boli ko da ću dobiti!!jel to normalno??

----------


## vještičica

možda te boli od promjene vremena

----------


## ale

Ja sam prvu dobila 22.6., drugu 20.7., a treću 07.08., četvrta mi je zato "kasnila" desetak dana pa mi je ciklus u prosjeku ok. Mislim da je to normalno kod prvih menstruacija nakon poroda.

----------


## ema1980

mozda je ovulacija  8)

----------


## disa

i sta?jel dosla menga?

----------


## Marsupilami

To ti je vjerovatno ovulacija, meni su nakon poroda ovulacije strasno bolne, kada folikul prsne imam osjecaj da je menga krenula.
Ako je stvarno bila ovulacija 15.11 ocekuj sljedecu m.  :Kiss:

----------


## Yuna

Meni je ipak došla, ali punoooo kasnije...a znači normalno je da su neredovite? drago mi je to čut jer sam se već brinula.

----------

